# Second fishing tourney has kicked off today!



## Bcat (May 19, 2018)

Are you participating? What's your current record? How do you like the prizes?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 19, 2018)

I like it!  The new furniture is cute and it gives me something to pass the time away with.  How are you liking it?


----------



## Biyaya (May 19, 2018)

I just opened up Pocket Camp to see that the tourney is here and caught my first [double] catch for 69.6cm! I'm basically here for the leaf tickets, and the pearl chair is pretty cute too.

But I'm super excited because there's a new fish for the Animal Crossing series: the zebra moray!   ...which is why I got on BellTree, to share my excitement.


----------



## Crystiesc (May 19, 2018)

I got the gold fishing rod because when I'm working it's difficult for me to play more than twice a day and without it I wouldn't have gotten all of the prized last time. However, this time I'm already halfway finished! That will make this whole tourney much less stressful


----------



## Penellope (May 19, 2018)

I think it's really cute I hope we have enough furniture to make a cool underwater themed camp. (Maybe they'll give us coral reef decorations for the sides of the camp someday)


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 20, 2018)

Is it bad that I want to stop after I get 500 points just to get whatever trophy it is that is lower than bronze? Also the first reward I got was the puffer fish hat and it looks pretty funny. Thanks Chip.


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I like it!  The new furniture is cute and it gives me something to pass the time away with.  How are you liking it?


I'm loving it just like the last one! My favorite thing is the pearl chair and I already have 2.


TykiButterfree said:


> Is it bad that I want to stop after I get 500 points just to get whatever trophy it is that is lower than bronze? Also the first reward I got was the puffer fish hat and it looks pretty funny. Thanks Chip.



Dude, I'm actually thinking about stopping before I get to gold just so I can have a silver trophy to display along with my gold one from last time. 
If I can get at least one of every prize I think that's what I'll do.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I'm loving it just like the last one! My favorite thing is the pearl chair and I already have 2.



That's my favorite too!  The rainbow shimmer of the shell is a nice touch.  If only Nintendo added some of the Pocket Camp furniture to New Leaf, I'd have the most stylish house ever lol.


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's my favorite too!  The rainbow shimmer of the shell is a nice touch.  If only Nintendo added some of the Pocket Camp furniture to New Leaf, I'd have the most stylish house ever lol.



hopefully all this new furniture will make an appearance in the switch version!


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 20, 2018)

I do love the fishing tourney! I like the prizes and I like fishing so I’m happy. I decided to buy the golden rod this time. I guess i teas,used I’d be more likely to actually get value for leaf tickets rather than spending them on oh look another Stitches rug!


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2018)

I really liked the first one so I'm glad that the second one is live !
The prizes are cute but I only care for the trophy and the aquariums.

Also, I think the new hat is super ugly but.......


----------



## calamitybot (May 21, 2018)

I love the fishing tourney! It's fun, and I really like the underwater furniture. Unfortunately, I hardly participated last time, and I don't have any of last tourney's furniture. They should bring back old furniture we can't get in new fishing tourneys.


----------



## Sowelu (May 22, 2018)

Anyone else notice that the 'Chip Challenges' just stopped working, or to put it another way, they are no longer adding up the required fish that is caught for the Tourney Nets and Leaf Tickets? At first I thought that this was due to completing the overall Total Size goals, but the Tourney is still on through the 24th, so why would Chips Challenges just suddenly stop counting and rewarding items?


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 22, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> Anyone else notice that the 'Chip Challenges' just stopped working, or to put it another way, they are no longer adding up the required fish that is caught for the Tourney Nets and Leaf Tickets? At first I thought that this was due to completing the overall Total Size goals, but the Tourney is still on through the 24th, so why would Chips Challenges just suddenly stop counting and rewarding items?



Hummm, you should send a bug report. I just completed my second to last Chip Challenge this morning. I only have the sparkle stone left. Sorry this feature isn't working correctly for you, but Nintendo usually sends out a gift for people affected by bugs, so hopefully you will get a bonus.


----------



## Sowelu (May 22, 2018)

It's funny, I have the Sparkle Stone already (and completed the Tourney), it's the last few Chip Challenges that have stopped working. For example, it shows that I need 2 more squid and 1 more flounder to get the rewards for those two challenges, but even though I catch many of each, the item needed count doesn't change. Yeah, I'll submit a bug report for sure.


----------



## tolisamarie (May 22, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> It's funny, I have the Sparkle Stone already (and completed the Tourney), it's the last few Chip Challenges that have stopped working. For example, it shows that I need 2 more squid and 1 more flounder to get the rewards for those two challenges, but even though I catch many of each, the item needed count doesn't change. Yeah, I'll submit a bug report for sure.



Check the goal, some of them require that you catch fish over a certain size, so that any fish smaller than that won't count toward the goal.


----------



## Sowelu (May 22, 2018)

Omg, that's it! I didn't even notice the size requirements! Thank you!


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2018)

Just got the seafloor, which was the last item I needed to have 1 of everything! I'm just below the gold trophy, so I'm stopping there since I want the silver one to display


----------



## RNRita (May 23, 2018)

I was awarded, at least, four throw nets that never made it to my inventory?????  I did finish the tourney and now am getting dupe aquariums. I love them!


----------



## Flare (May 23, 2018)

Anyone else hate catching Sea Butterflies? Their small size barely contribute to helping you reach a new point reward.


----------



## RNRita (May 23, 2018)

I need two more for the sparkle stones but have to go to bed....lol


----------



## Biyaya (May 23, 2018)

Flare said:


> Anyone else hate catching Sea Butterflies? Their small size barely contribute to helping you reach a new point reward.



It's pretty great how it's a fairly large shadow in the waters too, and once it's caught, it's just a puny little sea butterfly.


----------



## PaperCat (May 24, 2018)

the event ended and i don't even think i got halfway :/ oh well.


----------



## AccfSally (May 25, 2018)

Wasn't able to get the last two things, because my game refused to open up! 

When I went to check on it yesterday, it loaded without a problem!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2018)

Managed to get everything except the sparkle stone, which is good.  Kinda wish I had gotten the silver trophy instead of another gold, but oh well.


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 26, 2018)

Why is Chip still here? Are we waiting for round two or is my game glitching?


----------



## LunarMako (May 27, 2018)

I stopped playing the game for a while, so I had no idea they actually did the Fishing Tourney. I liked it though. Gave you more to do and challenges to beat. I completed all levels. Prices were pretty good I think. I could always use more Essence and I love Mermaids, so anything mermaid theme is great for me!


----------

